# Pc wird beim Spielen zu heiß



## Held² (5. Juni 2010)

Hi ich habe folgendes problem mein Pc wird während dem spielen viel zu heiß und hat einen Temperatur von ~80C ich wollte mal fragen ob es eine möglichkeit gibt die Lüfter drehzahl zu erhöhen

meine Hardware:

Prozessor: Intel(R) Core(TM) I7 CPU 860 @ 2,80 GHz 2,80 GHz
Grafikkarte: Geforce GTX 275
Mainboard: Asus P7P55D

Wenn ich gerade kein Spiel offen habe dann hat mein Rechner eine Temperatur von ~48C

Ich hoffe ihr könnts mir helfen :/

schon mal ein danke im vorraus für die hilfe <.<


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Juni 2010)

Bei der Grafikkarte sind 80°C völlig normal


----------



## Held² (5. Juni 2010)

Das problem ist das mir Speedfan anzeigt das die Temperatur im Rechner 80°C hat und überall erschein das "Feuersymbol" (mit ausnahme der Festplatte) also kann ich ohne große sorgen einfach weiterzocken?


----------



## Kyragan (5. Juni 2010)

GPU-Z und CoreTemp laden, danach belastest du den PC mit nem Game o.Ä. für ~30min- Dann liest du in den Programmen die jeweilige Temperatur ab. So wissen wir, was wie heiß wird. 80°C kann im Falle der CPU durchaus schon zu warm sein. Der Core i7 860 hat zwar soweit ich weiß eine etwas höhere TDP, aber mir wärs dennoch zu hoch.


----------



## Caps-lock (5. Juni 2010)

80 Grad ist übel ^^ Vor allem wenn da Warnzeichen sind.
Sind deine Lüfter verstaubt ? Hast du genug Gehäuselüfter ?

Mein Rechner läuft unter dauervollast (Aoc) 
CPU ~40°
GPU ~60° bei 25% Lüfter
Gehäuse <30°

Diese Werte finde ich persönlich erstrebenswert.


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Juni 2010)

Ich würde mal ganz unverblümt ja sagen. Das alles bei 80°C liegt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Für die Grafikkarte würde ich zum überwachen GPU-Z nehmen oder am besten gleich ein Programm wie "Riva Tuner". Dort kann man auch die Drehzahl regeln. Ansonten für die CPU ein Programm wie Everest. Eine CPU sollte nach Möglichkeit nicht über 60-65°C warm werden.


----------



## Nebola (5. Juni 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> 80 Grad ist übel ^^ Vor allem wenn da Warnzeichen sind.



Ne, Speedfan ist da so nen Fall für sich.

Bei meinem 955er sagt er bei 28°C im idle, das es wohl zu warm ist, also das Flammen Symbol da, also finde ich jetzt nicht ^^


----------



## Held² (5. Juni 2010)

Ich verstehe nur nicht wieso der Rechner so heiß wird... sollte der Pc ncith selber erkennen ab wann die Lüfter schneller laufen müssen?


----------



## Caps-lock (5. Juni 2010)

Wenn die Lüfter mies sind, die Luftzirkulation nicht stimmt oder die Lüfter verdreckt sind, bringt auch 100% lüften nichts.


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Juni 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nur nicht wieso der Rechner so heiß wird... sollte der Pc ncith selber erkennen ab wann die Lüfter schneller laufen müssen?


Das tun sie schon, aber wie Caps schon geschrieben hat können sie verdreckt sein, oder aber sie laufen schon am oberen Limit. Reinigen könnte schon mal was bringen. Aber wie ich schon schrieb, für die Grafikkarte sind 80°C durchaus normal. Manche gehen sogar locker über 90°C.


----------



## Nebola (5. Juni 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nur nicht wieso der Rechner so heiß wird... sollte der Pc ncith selber erkennen ab wann die Lüfter schneller laufen müssen?



Hast du einen Halbwegs guten Airflow im Gehäuse ?

Also z.B. Vorne Luft rein, und hinten raus ? weil wenn das tausende Kabel im weg sind, bringt das auch nix.

oder nur 1 hinten, ist auch net so toll, aber das geht noch, ganz kacke ist einer hinten und an der Seite oder sowas.


----------



## Sator (7. Juni 2010)

Wie gesagt, die Schwelle bei CPUs liegt bei ~70°C und bei GPUs ~130°C. Solange das PC nicht ausgeht, besteht auch kein Handlungsbedarf :>


----------



## Kyragan (7. Juni 2010)

130°C? Bist du des Wahnsinns?
Im übrigen tendiert kühlere Hardware immer zu längerer Lebensdauer.


----------



## Nebola (7. Juni 2010)

Sator schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die Schwelle bei CPUs liegt bei ~70°C und bei GPUs ~130°C. Solange das PC nicht ausgeht, besteht auch kein Handlungsbedarf :>



130 Grad ist da nen bisschen hoch gegriffen.


----------



## Arosk (7. Juni 2010)

Sator schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die Schwelle bei CPUs liegt bei ~70°C und bei GPUs ~130°C. Solange das PC nicht ausgeht, besteht auch kein Handlungsbedarf :>



Scheiße mich hats verissen... xD


----------



## Caps-lock (7. Juni 2010)

Arosk das sind die neue Flüssig-Pcs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (7. Juni 2010)

Sator schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die Schwelle bei CPUs liegt bei ~70°C und bei GPUs ~130°C. Solange das PC nicht ausgeht, besteht auch kein Handlungsbedarf :>


Ja genau^^ Vielleicht hast du dann aber deinen PC nur für drei Monate anstatt drei Jahre.


----------



## Held² (7. Juni 2010)

schon mal danke für die hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich werde mal versuchen die lüfter zu reinigen hoffentlich hilft das <.<


----------

